# subwoofer and alternators....



## mtg7722 (Aug 30, 2004)

kk well a few months ago i installed a sub into my car. it worked fine for the last 3 months, and 2 days ago my alternator died. i am nearly 100% positive that my subwoofer caused this. when i replaced my alternator, i was searching for a more powerful alternator, but i could only find the stock 70 Amp one. does anybody know if they make an alternator for a 93 sentra se that can handle more current than that one, or is there anything i can do so that i wont blow my alternator?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No you will have top retro fit one in there. On my old 200 I had a chevy 100 amp I think. How many watts are you running. Cause it shouldnt be sucking that much power?


----------



## mtg7722 (Aug 30, 2004)

i was running a 1000 watt amp. i was a bit surprised that it did blow.....but it was a stock alternator and im almost at 100,000 miles.....sooo, it was bound to go bad eventually. lol. any ideas?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

search the web for a company called Mechman. I am not sure if they are still around but they USED to make a high output alternator for our cars.


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Would a stiffening capacitor for the sub help this?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

94econobox said:


> Would a stiffening capacitor for the sub help this?


Caps help with power deilvery to the amp by storing power, the power stil comes from the same source which is the alternator. A single farad cap is a band aid. If you were to go with the alumapro 15 or 50 farad CAP it would make a notiible difference but ultimately is not a better solution than an upgraded alternator.


----------



## mtg7722 (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah i think im gonna call around to see if i can find a higher output alternator. i did the math today and figured i was pushing 83 amps to my 70 amp alternator. haha


----------

